# Cherry Mead Sg



## afireguy (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all,
In thinking of all the things I need to investigate for making a batch of Cherry Mead, I realized that I've not yet seen what the starting Sg of mead should be. Since I've never tasted mead I dont know what the potential alcohol should be. Is it prefered to be low, medium or a high ABV%. Thankyou
afireguy (Mark)


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2007)

I would shoot for a SG of 1.085 to 1.095.


----------



## masta (Nov 26, 2007)

Wade is right on and I would opt to not push the abv too high since this will make the aging time much longer. It is the same as with fruits wines in that too much alcohol masks the fruit and makes it taste like jet fuel!
With the info you sent me I would go with a 6 gallon batch based on the mead batch calculator. 


http://www.gotmead.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=view&amp;id=745&amp;Itemid=16


With 14 lbs of honey and three 49 oz cans of cherry puree the calculator came up with a starting SG of 1.094.The variable of course is the amount of sugar in the cherry puree when using this calculator.


Does the labeling on the canprovide info for the amount of sugar in the cherry puree? Look closely at the serving size and servingsper can in addition to the amount of sugar.


----------



## afireguy (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you Masta, 
Im not sure about the sugar said 4% x 11 serving.
Anyway Im not going to sweat it. Im going to divide 1 1/2 can of puree
and 1 1/2container ofhoney into a 7 1\2 galprimary with water tillI reach 
3 3/4 gal per fermentor (using two primarys). Then on first racking 
I'll try and reduce it to fit into my 6 .5 corboy
Unless the SG isfloating then I'll punt and go from there.
What do you think about adding a couple of vanilla beans and or oak 
chips?


Thank you so much for your time
Masta. (folks like you that make this a Great Great form)



*Edited by: afireguy *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2007)

6.5 carboy, you have a Imperial beast huh?


----------



## afireguy (Nov 26, 2007)

Hehe, Yes I did buy one of the Beast......




George did try to talk me out of it ButI figured more was merrier.
It has its place ....but mostly just a Beast....lol


----------



## chevyguy65 (Nov 30, 2007)

Mrs Chevy has put her down and the next batch will be a Mead. we still have 4 gallons of frozen cherry juice from beautiful Door County,Wi. 


how much clover honey and cherry juice should we use to make a nice cherry Mead.6 gallon batch....if we have to wait a year or more we're gonna make enough!!!!!!!


afireguy: if you try with the puree we'll try with straight juice


----------



## afireguy (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds Great,I used 15 lbs honey and three cans of Oragon Cherry puree and about 5 gal of spring water. This brought the sg up to 1.090 and 3-3/4 gal of liquid in Each container... ( I think It was Masta that suggested the foaming would overflow if I had all in the same container) so i'll cross my fingers and see what happens.




p.s. these are not the recommended amouts of ingredients, Masta has a link a couple of post up that give you the right numbers...good luck


----------

